# biggest wheel and tire combo on rear 69 Lemans



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

does anyone know if you can get a 15x10 or 15x8 and a tall fat tire in the rear of a 69 lemans....I want it to remain under the fender..thanks:cheers


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

Kip Page said:


> does anyone know if you can get a 15x10 or 15x8 and a tall fat tire in the rear of a 69 lemans....I want it to remain under the fender..thanks:cheers



does anyone have pics of 15X8 Rally II's with big meats on them on a 68 or 69 gto or lemans....do they fit under the quarters?? thanks:shutme


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 15X8 Centerlines on my 70 w/275 60-15s and they rubbed a little. I found a 10 bolt w/3.36s in it out of a 67 Chevelle and bolted it in. The 66-67 Chevelle rears are 5/8" narrower than the GTO rear and is a straight bolt in replacement and now my tires fit great. You just have to get the conversion u joint.
So, a 265 should fit without rubbing.


----------



## Scottyg (Jun 3, 2009)

*15x8 Wheels*

I have 15x8 Wheel Vintiques Rally II's, 4.5" offset, with 275/60-15's. They fit fine; the key is the offset. I bought the car with American Racing wheels with the wrong offset. Had to pump up the airshocks all the way to prevent rubbing...much better now.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I have stock 15x7 Rally IIs on a 69 with 275/60s.
I would not go bigger. I would not do it with sagging/spent rear coils unless you put drag bags in them. Newer coils should be fine.


----------

